# After we save them... how to be Mom again?



## w1ngz (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi Moms,

I'm coming out of a 10 year legal battle, the purpose of which was to protect my hurt kiddo

I've finally been able to fulfil what I consider to be my motherly duties of protection, I've done all that I can and the rest will lie with the gods and the twisted system -- am finally emerging after nearly a decade into what I suppose "motherhood" is supposed to be without the terror, fear, vigilance components

But my question is: how to find other mothers who have survived this sort of ordeal and can guide me on next steps?

I feel uncertain and unfamiliar about the setting where I landed -- as though I've spent my time and energy on protection instead of maternal development -- and am now a mother in her 30s with not much to show for it, except -- (and most importantly) a safe child

Err... but now what? 

Seeking guidance on how to find other Mothers, guidance on how to find guidance lol, guidance on how to find a map for the next steps to take after surviving an experience as Mom that "takes you out of the game" for darn near a decade

How do we find our footing again?

I'd like to leave my weapons of war behind me, but I seem to have lost track of how else to be a good mother, and I'm not really sure where to look for starting from this unique mid-life platform

All kind input welcome
Thank you


----------

